

Show HN: New web scraping tool driven by sample - bogdan_peace
http://thewebminer.com/

======
bogdan_peace
demo tab from first page video is now called tools and you can find it here
[http://thewebminer.com/get-by-sample](http://thewebminer.com/get-by-sample)

